# HD555 Crack Repair



## punisher186 (Jul 2, 2013)

Has anyone tried to repair the cracks in these headphones?  It seems every pair gets cracked in the same location over time, no matter how careful you happen to be.







I'm thinking about getting an epoxy or superglue and trying to fill it in, tape won't last forever.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Looks like a job for JB Weld.


----------



## natr0n (Jul 2, 2013)

newtekie1 said:


> Looks like a job for JB Weld.



jb weld kwikplastic is pretty good for this.


----------



## d1nky (Jul 2, 2013)

if the glue or poxy doesnt work and it keeps breaking/cracking after.

grab a soldering iron and try melting it together. you would need something to make it bind but would be a last resort.


----------



## Vario (Jul 2, 2013)

d1nky said:


> if the glue or poxy doesnt work and it keeps breaking/cracking after.
> 
> grab a soldering iron and try melting it together. you would need something to make it bind but would be a last resort.



I don't recommend using a soldering iron to weld plastic together.

Use normal JBWeld.  If that doesn't fix it, then nothing will.  I've fixed similar plastics with JB, you have to make sure its clamped together.  Hold it together with your hands for 30 minutes while you watch a show, and tape it together with tape in a way that will hold it clamped.  Make sure the tape doesn't get stuck to the JB or it will make a mess.  Remove the tape after the JBweld is set, like 12 hours later.  WD40 will clean up JBWeld in the first 12 hours, so if it gets on other areas you can try that.


----------



## itsakjt (Jul 3, 2013)

Here, there is an adhesive known as Fevikwik. Trust me, it would not be broken ever again if you fix it with that.


----------



## punisher186 (Jul 5, 2013)

Well, the closest grocery store didn't have J-B Weld but had Krazy Glue.  For 75 cents and only a few minutes total cure time, it worked _very_ well.  The cracks have no play whatsoever.


----------



## cdawall (Jul 5, 2013)

If they crack again go with a different headphone  Problem solved plenty of them out there with the same if not better SQ for the same price.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 6, 2013)

When you get a chance grab some Jb Qwik and reinforce it with that. It sets in 4 mins and fully cures overnight.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 6, 2013)

punisher186 said:


> Has anyone tried to repair the cracks in these headphones?  It seems every pair gets cracked in the same location over time, no matter how careful you happen to be.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/mXaEymu.jpg
> 
> I'm thinking about getting an epoxy or superglue and trying to fill it in, tape won't last forever.



my pair is over 5 years old and not cracked in that location.


OH GOD I TAKE IT BACK ITS STARTED







looked up my order history: had these since 2008, travelled the world with them and moved house at least a dozen times. replaced both ear cushions and the top padding, and they're barely damaged. methinks you're being rough with yours.


----------

